
California Shows How *Not* to Deal with Climate Change - gz5
https://blog.tomevslin.com/2019/10/california-shows-how-not-to-deal-with-climate-change.html
======
chewz
> Last year’s wildfires in California released as much carbon dioxide as is
> emitted in a year generating electricity in the state, according to the US
> Geological Survey.

------
gz5
good intentions. unintended consequences. how many times have we seen this
movie before?

from the article:

"The more important the emergency, the more important it is to think before
acting."

that's an important point. what else can we do to try to minimize sequels of
this show?

